# Installare gentoo su raid software [Risolto]

## GaugeTheory

Ciao a tutti, swono nuovo in questo forum  :Smile: 

Ho due hard disk SATA Raptor su una scheda madre Gigabyte 7vt600 1394. Sui SATA ho creato, grazie a disk druid di fedora core2, quattro dispositivin raid software, rispettivamente /dev/md0 ... /dev/md3 su cui avevo installato Fedora.

Vorrei installare gentoo da livecd su uno di questi dispositivi, ma non ho idea su come fare. Fdisk non sembra potr leggere questi dispositivi.

Grazie

Ciao !!

----------

## morellik

Dai un'occhiata qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per il link  :Smile: 

Ci ho dato un'occhiata e ci sono alcune cose che non capisco.

1) Posso seguire i passi per leggere i dispositivi /dev/md da una copia di gentoo precedentemente installata su un vecchio maxtor?

2) Non comprendo queste istruzioni:

```
#modprobe sis900
```

```
#modprobe md
```

Cosa attivano? Come faccio a sapere quali moduli devo attivare sul mio computer?

----------

## n3mo

1 - ?

2 - modprobe sis900 carica il modulo per il controller della skeda madre ed è un'esempio, devi sostituire il "sis900" con il modulo per il tuo controller, ma se ho capito bene e stai creando un RAID software non devi farlo; modprobe md carica il modulo per il RAID, non c'è bisogno di farlo se compili il RAID come built-in nel kernel.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ok, allora faccio qualche provastasera col livecd.

Per quanto riguarda il primo punto, ricapitolo:

ho 3 hard disk: un vecchio maxtor ide, e due raptor sata. Nei sata c'è fedora in /dev/md0, boot da /dev/hde1, nel maxtor c'è gentoo su /dev/hda9, boot su /dev/hda2, il resto sono partizioni di documenti e windsozz.

Voglio fare 2 cose:

a) rendere visibili da gentoo /dev/md0 e compagni

b) uccidere fedora e sostituirla da un'altra installazione di gentoo, da mettere in /dev/md0.

----------

## n3mo

a - 

```
modprobe md
```

 se è compilato come modulo nel kernel, poi monti la partizione con mount.

b - Leggiti bene il link di morellik

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque, sembra che md sia interno al kernel. comunque, al comando 

```
mkraid /dev/md0
```

 non mi riconosce il comando: dice che mkraid non esiste...

----------

## n3mo

Penso che il comando mkraid, faccia parte del pacchetto raidtools, ti consiglio di emerge anche mdadm.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per il sugerimento di emergere quei pacchetti, ora va meglio  :Smile: 

Il comando mkraid, però, crea un device md da zero, eradicando quello ce c'era prima. Io vorrei semplicemetne che questa copia di gentoo riconosca i devices attuali...

----------

## n3mo

Se il devce già esiste e md è compilato come built-in devi solamente editare il file di configurazione del raid e specificare un mount point, credo.....

----------

## GaugeTheory

Il device esiste per fedora, non esiste per gentoo. md è built-in e il file /etc/raidtab è stato scritto.  Il device continua a non esistere.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho un altro problema. Sto cercando di installare gentoo sui sata, per la fattispecie /dev/hde e /dev/hdg, ma quando lancio fdisk /dev/hde mi trovo il messaggio 

```
unable to open /dev/hde
```

 e idem per l'altro.

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?

----------

## drakkan

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> ...Nessuna idea...?

 

non hai caricato il modulo dei sata

----------

## GaugeTheory

Già, è vero, non ho caricato il modulo sata.

Per caricarlo dovrei fare 

```
modprobe nome_del_modulo
```

 il fatto è che non so qual'è il modulo giusto, né so come ottenerne il nome   :Sad: 

----------

## drakkan

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Già, è vero, non ho caricato il modulo sata.
> 
> Per caricarlo dovrei fare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non ho mai installato su dischi sata comunque non credo ci siano molti driver per quei dischi in questi casi google aiuta molto   :Smile: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Avevo già dato un'occhiata, ma non ho trovato nessuna info utile  :Sad: 

C'è chi dice che bisogna abilitare dei moduli, chi dice che non bisogna abilitare nulla...

Comincio a non capirci nulla............

----------

## flocchini

se stai installando da un live cd recente spesso i dischi proprio non vengono visti, prova un modprobe ide-disk e vedi che succede. Per il mount dei raid il segreto e' in /etc/raidtab

Ecco un esempio che credo si commenti da solo, in questo caso un semplice raid0. Cmq sparsi per il forum trovi parecchi howto ben fatti, io ho trovato tutto li

'

```
# / partition

raiddev /dev/md0 # raid device name

raid-level 0 # raid 0

nr-raid-disks 2 # number of disks in the array

chunk-size 32 # stripe size in kilobytes

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/hdd1 # device that comprises the raid array

raid-disk 0 # disk positing index in array

device /dev/hdf1 # device that comprises the raid array

raid-disk 1 # disk position index in array
```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho provato; grazie per il suggerimento, purtroppo, però, non funziona. Da livecd (effettivamente recente): 

```
# modprobe ide-disk

modprobe: can't locate module ide-disk
```

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ehm... scusate se mi intrometto...

Se utilizzi l'ultima versione del live CD 2004.2

E' necessario caricare dal liveCD il modulo per il software raid e poi il tipo di software raid che si vuole creare... es:

modpobe md

e poi per il raid di tipo 1 (mirror)

modpobe raid1

dopo di che si può procedere conmkraid dai raidtools 

Spero di esservi stato di aiuto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie, non conoscevo questa informazione.

Il primo dei miei problemi (riguardo gentoo, s'intende...   :Twisted Evil:  ) è che il livecd non riconosce i miei Raptor sata, e questo prima ancora di impostare un qualsivoglia raid. Ad esempio, se faccio un fdisk /dev/hde (uno dei due sata), fdisk mi manda a quel paese dicendo che è impossibile caricare quel device. I comandi che mi hai postato risolvono anche questa situazione?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ehm... credo che il sistema non te li riconosca come IDE, ma come scsi;

controlla se sotto /dev hai sdx

Io ho avuto un problema simile (anche se non è la stessa cosa) con la chiavetta USB che ricercavo sotto i device USBx etc. etc. e invece mi veniva montata come sda1   :Wink: 

Potresti anche dare uno sguardo a /proc sicuramente li puoi trovare qualche soluzione.... per quanto riguarda la raidtab ti posso se vuoi postare la configurazione in raid1 che ho sul mio server....

fammi sapere e in bocca al lupo!!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per i consigli.

Ho fatto un paio di controlli e ho scoperto, con somma sorpresa, che hai ragione: ho /dev/sda e /dev/sdb !! Ora devo capire per quale arcano motivo la vecchia fedora li vedeva come /dev/hde e /dev/hdg...

Visto che intendo usare sia raid0 sia raid1 mi converrà abilitare mediante modprobe i moduli md, raid0, raid1se non sbaglio. Per quanto riguarsda raidtab la guida era esauriente e non credo che avrò problemi (spero che non siano le "ultime parole famose", ma nel caso posto  :Wink:  ).

Un'ultima cosa: ho letto, in questo forum e altrove, pareri abbastanza discordanti su reiser4: mi consigliate di metterlo o di usare il vecchio reiserfs?

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Un'ultima cosa: ho letto, in questo forum e altrove, pareri abbastanza discordanti su reiser4: mi consigliate di metterlo o di usare il vecchio reiserfs?

 

Se hai letto pareri discordanti puoi immaginare che riceverai risposte discordanti alla tua domanda  :Wink: 

Comunque, fino a che non lo includono nel vanilla io non ci penso neanche!

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comunque, fino a che non lo includono nel vanilla io non ci penso neanche!

 Categorico, eh...?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Comunque, fino a che non lo includono nel vanilla io non ci penso neanche! Categorico, eh...? 

 

Beh dicimao che é un minimo di garanzia di testing....

Va detto che non ho particolari esigenze/bisogno di velocitá.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh io attualmente utilizzo ancora il reiserfs 3 e debbo dire che è un campione di stabilità!

Concordo anche io che effettivamente valuterei il cambiamento da reiser 3 a 4 solo dopo un pò di test sul kernel vanilla, il che vuol dire non abilitarlo subito sopo il suo inserimento se ci vuoi mettere dei dati sensibili e preziosi su quelle partizioni   :Wink: 

Ciauzzzzz

Dran

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ok, mi sa che lo lascerò testare a chi di divere e successivamente lo metterò  :Wink: 

Per ora reiserfs...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho un altro problema.

Faccio modprobe md e mi viene risposto che non si può caricare questo modulo. Questo blocca l'effettiva creazione dei devices raid attraverso l'istruzione mkraid e il file /etc/raidtab.

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?  :Sad: 

----------

## n3mo

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Il device esiste per fedora, non esiste per gentoo. md è built-in e il file /etc/raidtab è stato scritto.  Il device continua a non esistere.

 

il comando modprobe viene utilizzato per caricare i moduli al volo, se hai compilato il modulo come built-in non c'è nessun modulo da caricare.   :Confused: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Non so com'è fatto il kernel del livecd... Suppongo che sia built-in ma non posso verificarlo... Per quanto riguarda i devices, riesco a crearli solo col comando 

```
mkraif -f /dev/md0
```

 ma mi crea un device contenente 0 bytes, infatti non è possibile formattarlo.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

io ho installato come te dal live cd e quindi avevo tutti i moduli necessari per raid built-in quindi nessun modulo supplementare da caricare 

Quello che ho dovuto fare e' creare il file /etc/raidtab  dopo aver partizionato correttamente i 2 dischi sda ed sdb.

Con tale file vengono create 3 partizioni virtuali md0 in raid1 (che sara' il mio /boot finale)  poi md1 in raid0 (la mia /) ed md1  in raid 1 (la mia /home):

```

raiddev /dev/md0

raid-level 1

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda2

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb2

raid-disk 1

raiddev /dev/md1

raid-level 0

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda5

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb5

raid-disk 1

raiddev /dev/md2

raid-level 0

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda6

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb6

raid-disk 1

```

Quindi ho dato questi comandi

```

mkraid -R /dev/md0

mkraid -R /dev/md1

mkraid -R /dev/md2

```

Dopo tale fase si e' pronti a fare mount e chroot (come da guida gentoo)

```

mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo

mount  /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/md2 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

......

......

```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per la dritta  :Smile: 

Ora riesco a ottenere un device raid che funzioni, ma ho avuto un altro inconveniente.

Ho dovuto riavviare il computer durante l'installazione da livecd, appena dopo aver effettato il chroot, e, una volta tornato sul livecd, non riesco più ad accedere al device, è come se /dev/md0 non sia mai esistito... Eppure ci avevo messo già dei files...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho provato a smanettare col raid su una vecchia gentoo con kernel 2.6.8 cn i supporti md e raid0 built-in; mi crea regolarmente un device raid col comando 

```
mkraid -R /dev/md0
```

 ma, all'avvio successivo, al momento di avviar ei raid, scrive 

```
/dev/md0 must be a nonpersistent RAID0 or LINEAR array
```

 mi da errore e si blocca l'avvio.

Non riesco a costruire un array raid0 che funzioni, come posso fare?

----------

## lopio

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Grazie per la dritta 
> 
> Ora riesco a ottenere un device raid che funzioni, ma ho avuto un altro inconveniente.
> 
> Ho dovuto riavviare il computer durante l'installazione da livecd, appena dopo aver effettato il chroot, e, una volta tornato sul livecd, non riesco più ad accedere al device, è come se /dev/md0 non sia mai esistito... Eppure ci avevo messo già dei files...

 

se riavvii devi rifare tutti i passaggi quindi rimettere raidtab in /etc e rifare i comandi sopracitati

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Ho provato a smanettare col raid su una vecchia gentoo con kernel 2.6.8 cn i supporti md e raid0 built-in; mi crea regolarmente un device raid col comando 
> 
> ```
> mkraid -R /dev/md0
> ```
> ...

 

se hai installato il tutto e  hai problemi di reboot su raid allora forse cadi nel caso affrontato da me

Non c'era verso di far funzionare dopo generazione del kernel con genkernel e quindi boot tramite initrd

Ho ricompilato di nuovo con i make e poi ho settato in grub.conf la solita riga

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.8r4  root=/dev/md1 

```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Provato anche questo... Non funziona comunque   :Mad: 

----------

## kender_m

Ho avuto anch'io un problema analogo al tuo, cioÃ¨ che non ne voleva sapere di creare automaticamente /dev/md* io ho risolto tutto creando a mano il device con mknod (non ricordo i parametri esatti ma tra la documentazione del kernel ed i man trovi tutto il necessario per farlo  :Wink:  ) che mi pare sia /dev/md/* a cui Ã¨ linkato /dev/md0..

a quel punto non ha piÃ¹ fatto alcuna obiezione ai miei tentativi di abilitare la partizione raid (che era giÃ  definita in /etc/raidtab)...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Guarda, ho letto il man di mknod, ma questo non spiega in modo dettagliato come creare un device a blocchi di tipo raid0, né ho capito il ruolo dei numeri dei device. Per quanto riguarda la documentazione del kernel, non ci capisco un'emerita mazza...   :Sad:  Non ho nemmeno ben chiaro dove andare a cercare all'interno della documentazione...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque. Ho fatto un tentativo da una vecchia installazione gentoo kernel 2.6.8 e raid0 built-in. Ho creato il file /etc/raidtab e ho letto il file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt dove ho trovato questo testo: 

```
  9 block   Metadisk (RAID) devices

        0 = /dev/md0      First metadisk group
```

 Ho dato il comando 

```
mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0

```

 eseguito senza errori. Ho riavviato e provato a caricare il device con questo risultato: 

```
# lsraid -D -d /dev/md0

lsraid: Unable to open device "/dev/md0": No such device or address

```

 e anche questo: 

```
# mke2fs -j /dev/md0

mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

mke2fs: No such device or address while trying to determine filesystem size

```

----------

## randomaze

My 2c:

mknod dovrebbe essere l'ultima spiaggia da quando esistono devfs e udev. Possibile che nelle doc del vostro /dev vistuale preferito non ci siano accenni al come forzare questi due device?

----------

## Superchicken

Uh... io ho /boot e / con raid1 e /data con raid0. Privo di esperienza ho seguito soprattutto  questa  guida che mi e' parsa piu' chiara di quella di Chris Atwood.

L'ho installata mesi fa, quindi ho usato il Live di gentoo 2004.0. modprobe md funzianova benissimo... ma questo non mi pare sia piu' uno dei tuoi problemi.

Cmq, cercando di evitare chiacchere inutili...

In futuro, se devi individuare il nome dei dischi non perdere tempo in tentativi, fai un bel 

```
 fdisk -l
```

 e vedi l'elenco. :Wink: 

Un altro modo interessante di operare e' andare a dare una guardatina nel /proc:

```
 less /proc/devices 
```

ti dovrebbe dare ottime indicazioni sul tipo di device installati.

Per quanto riguarda il raid, se bootti da cd NON puoi vedere md0 o md1 per il semplice motivo che non hai la raidtab e che non viene neppure tentato di raidare qualcosa.

Per ripristinare il tuo disco raid da livecd devi dargli la /etc/raidtab ed attivare il raid device.

Occhio che DEVI scrivere la raidtab esattamente uguale a quella precedente, pena perdita di quanto avevi scritto sul disco (AFAIK, almeno per raid0). Quindi o ti sei fatto un backup hardware (te la sei scritta su carta) oppure devi recuperare quella vecchia. Questo puoi farlo se te la sei copiata in /mnt/gentoo/etc/raidtab (ti sei ricordato di farlo prima del chroot, veeeero???) e se il disco raid da cui devi rileggertela e' raid1. Se questo e' il caso devi quindi rimontare uno dei due dischi (e' indifferente quale, sono identici) e copiare il file, ovvero:

```

swapon /dev/sda2

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo 

cp /mnt/gentoo/etc/raidtab /etc/raidtab

umount /mnt/gentoo

```

Una volta che hai la tua raidtab invece di usare 

```
mkraid
```

 (distruttivo, CREA un device raid), usa 

```
raidstart
```

 (NON distruttivo, ATTIVA un disco raid)

Dovrebbe funzionare.

Se posso darti un consiglio: copiati fstab e raidtab in /boot. male che vada li potrai leggere in futuro anche con grub.  :Wink: 

Nel caso possa servire, eccoti il mio grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.7 on PETzilla

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hde3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-gentoo-1280x1024

```

(la parte "anomala" e' per il framebuffer)

----------

## kender_m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> My 2c:
> 
> mknod dovrebbe essere l'ultima spiaggia da quando esistono devfs e udev. Possibile che nelle doc del vostro /dev vistuale preferito non ci siano accenni al come forzare questi due device?

 

Infatti per me è stata l'ultima spiaggia... 

la cosa che mi ha sorpreso di più è stato che con le altre partizioni raid (che però avevo creato durante l'installazione, con il livecd) fosse andato tutto bene, mentre con quella no: mkraid anche con tutte le opzioni di "force" possibili non ne voleva sapere di creare il device... visto che non avevo molto tempo per cercare tutto nella documentazione di udev, ho preferito il metodo brutale....   :Confused: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque, ho creato con mkraid -R una partizione raid che funziona da livecd; al successivo riavvio da livecd me la leggeva correttamente previo raidstart --all e sinceramente non riesco a capire come fa ora a funzionare  :Smile: 

Da un'altra copia di gentoo, posta su un terzo hard disk vecchio & sminchiato, non riesco ad acedervi seppur in possesso di kernek 2.6.8.1 con md e raid0 built-in: 

```
# raidstart --all

cannot determine md version: 6.

bash-2.05b#

```

Ora, per installare gentoo in una partizione raid0 con supporto reiserfs, di cosa ho bisogno, oltre che mettere built-in md, raid0 e tutti i supporti disponibili per reiserfs?

----------

## kender_m

 *Superchicken wrote:*   

> Una volta che hai la tua raidtab invece di usare 
> 
> ```
> mkraid
> ```
> ...

 

Il fatto è che se non gli si è creato il device (dovrebbe essere /dev/md/0)  come nel mio caso (e mi pare anche nel suo) raidstart è inutile anche avendo la raidtab corretta...

----------

## Superchicken

kender_m:

 *Quote:*   

> se non gli si è creato il device (dovrebbe essere /dev/md/0) come nel mio caso (e mi pare anche nel suo) raidstart è inutile anche avendo la raidtab corretta...

 

Assolutamente vero! Ma:

Gauge Theory:

 *Quote:*   

> ho creato con mkraid -R una partizione raid che funziona da livecd;

 

Cmq, ora che hai creato e attivato il tuo raid e hai i supporti per il FS che preferisci non hai piu' bisogno di nulla, usa /dev/md* invece di /dev/sd* e vai tranquillo! (se non ricordo male...)

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq, ora che hai creato e attivato il tuo raid e hai i supporti per il FS che preferisci non hai piu' bisogno di nulla, usa /dev/md* invece di /dev/sd* e vai tranquillo! (se non ricordo male...)

 Ok, grazie, mi metterò al lavoro quanto prima  :Smile: 

Comunque, hai idea sul perché la copia di gentoo si blocca all'avvio nonappena rileva il device raid?

----------

## Superchicken

 *Quote:*   

> hai idea sul perché la copia di gentoo si blocca all'avvio nonappena rileva il device raid?

 

 :Question:   In che senso "si blocca"?

Posta il msg di errore! (anche se non garantisco nulla)

Btw, grub come lo hai configurato??

Grub NON vede i raid, quindi devi installarlo su un disco "fisico", mentre puoi tranquillamente dirgli che root e' in un raid (guarda il mio grub.conf, kernel (hd0,0) ... root=/dev/md2)

Posta anche il tuo grub.conf e fstab, se hai problemi di avvio probabilment non sono legati al raid.

....

.......

Pero' il fatto che tu abbia da parte un paio di vecchie installazioni di Gentoo significa che probabilmente sai benissimo come settarli...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Scusami, mi sono sbagliato.

La vecchia gentoo vive su una partizione di un disco ide non in raid, volevo solo accedere, mediante questa, alla partizione raid trattandola come fosse un archivio di dati.

Ora non mi si blocca più (devo ancora capire perché), ma mi succede questo: 

```
# raidstart --all

cannot determine md version: 6.

```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ok, tutto fatto, funziona   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ringrazio tutti coloro che mi hanno aiutato.

----------

## n3mo

Se ci sono dei punti in cui gli Howto che hai seguito, e che immagino siano il Software-RAID-HOWTO e How to do a gentoo install on a software RAID , e che ti sono sembrati oscuri, descrivili e spiega come hai risolto, magari salvi il sistema nervoso di qulche altro utente   :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Lo farò quanto prima  :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ecco la procedura che ho seguito per installare gentoo linux su due hard disk SATA Raptor.

Il metodo è simile a quello presentato in una guida del forum di gentoo, fatte salve alcuni particolari che, se omessi, inducono un inevitabile quanto poco piacevole kernel panic...  :Twisted Evil: 

La procedura è la stessa di una normale installazione da livecd, a parte differenze in queste parti:

1) caricamento moduli

2) creazione dei devices a blocchi

3) compilazione del kernel

4) Pacchetti aggiuntivi

5) bootloader

Infine, spiegherò come riprendere l'installazione se viene spento iil computer a installazione non completata.

1) CARICAMENTO DEI MODULI

Il livecd, appena lanciato, interroga il computer per sapere quali moduli caricare per far funzionare le periferiche. In generale, dei dischi SATA o SCSI hanno bisogno di moduli particolari. Per prima cosa, dunque, bisogna capire quali moduli vengono usati per i propri dischi con un bel

```
lsmod 
```

Questa istruzione stampa su schermo un elenco dei moduli ed, eventualmente, chi li utilizza.

Nel mio caso il modulo in questione è sata-via . Prendere nota del proprio modulo.

Se non è già stato fatto, bisogna caricare i moduli di gestione degli array raid. Ce ne sono uno per tipo di raid: io ho usato gli array raid0 e raid1, per cui ho digitato:

```
modprobe raid0

modprobe raid1 
```

2) CARICAMENTO DEI DEVICES A BLOCCHI 

Prima di tutto bisogna capire come vengono chiamati i propri dischi: possono essere /dev/hd* o /dev/sd* (l'asterisco indica una lettera dell'alfabeto minuscola, dipende dell'ordine dei dischi.) Lo si può capire lanciando il comando fdisk: se da errore, tentare con l'altra soluzione. Per esempio, gentoo, a differenza di fedora, mi vede i sata come /dev/sda e /dev/sdb .

Bisogna creare le partizioni su cui sistemare gli array raid, nel caso dei raid0 e raid1 ne servono due per array il più possibile uguali per dimensioni.

Io ho impostato una partizione in raid1 per /boot e una in raid0 per / , in più 1GB di swap per disco. Ho creato, in ogni disco, una parizione di 50MB attiva e una da 5GB, entrambe del tipo linux raid autodetect (codice esadecimale fd).

Dopo bisogna creare il file /etc/raidtab che gestisce il modo con cui i dispositivi raid vengono creati, inizializzati e altre belle cose.

Qui bisogna definire i nomi dei futuri dispositivi raid, in genere /dev/md* (con * = 0 , 1 , 2 , ...) Sotto c'è il mio prototipo:

```
# /boot (raid1)

raiddev /dev/md0

raid-level 1

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda1

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb1

raid-disk 1

# / (raid0)

raiddev /dev/md1

raid-level 0

nr-raid-disks 2

chunk-size 32

persistent-superblock 1

device /dev/sda5

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb5

raid-disk 1 
```

Ricordatevi di copiare questo file in /mnt/grub/etc altrimenti col cavolo che avviate gentoo!!!

Ora bisogna creare i drivers raid con l'istruzione mkraid:

```
mkraid /dev/md0

mkraid /dev/md1 
```

Qualche volta uno o più devices raid (specie quelli in raid0) possono essere recalcitranti rispetto all'operazione di creazione. Per questo problema basta aggiungere l'opzione -R (really force), ad esempio:

```
mkraid -R /dev/md1 
```

Ora i devisces raid sono stati creati e sono equivalenti a tutti gli effetti a una partizione non formattata. Si può dunque formattarle nel modo usuale, ad esempio formatto /dev/md1 col filesystem reiserfs:

```
mkreiserfs /dev/md1 
```

3) COMPILAZIONE DEL KERNEL 

L'operazione procede in modo usuale, solo bisogna mettere come built-in tutte le opzioni che riguardano i dischi e gli array raid precedentemente caricati come moduli.

Siccome sono una persona pigra e non amo compilare kernel a mano, faccio uso di genkernel, ovviamente in modo intellgente: dopo aver mergiato genkernell, digito

```
genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

Dopo un po' mi apre la schermata classica del menuconfig. Vediamo quali chiavi mettere built-in:

a ) gestore dei sata (nel mio caso sata-via): device drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI low-level drivers

b ) RAID support (md): device drivers -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

c ) raid0 e raid1: stesso posto

eventualmente, solo nel caso in cui si abbiano le partizioni / o /boot in reiserfs:

d ) supporto reiserfs: file systems

4) PACCHETTI AGGIUNTIVI 

Mergiare raidtools, un pacchetto di istruzioni per gestire gli array raid:

```
emerge raidtools 
```

5) BOOTLOADER 

Io uso Grub, e non ho mai usato Lilo, per cui purtroppo non so usare Lilo. Detto questo, parlerò di Grub.

Bisogna scaricare l'ultima versioni di Grub, o altrimenti aggiornarlo: nell'ultima versione, infatti, c'è una patch che permette di caricare le partizioni / da raid. Detto questo, le righe da mettere in grub.conf sono:

```
title Gentoo Linux (ovvero speriamo in Dio...)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1 root=/dev/md1 
```

RIPRENDERE UN'INSTALLAZIONE 

Generalmente, basta rimontare le partizioni di swap, quelle di / e /boot e quella /proc; dopodiché si effettua un chroot e reinizializzare le variabili d'ambiente:

```
mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

swapon /dev/hda3

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile 
```

Nel nostro caso, bisognerà aggiungere delle istruzioni:

-> ricopiare o riscrivere il file /etc/raidtab

-> caricare i moduli raid0 e raid1

-> inizializzare i devices raid, che al momento sono inattivi:

```
raidstart --all 
```

A questo punto si può continuare con la procedura usuale.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Se volete, lo traduco in inglese e lo metto di là...

----------

## Dr.Dran

P.S. Se volete vi posso sparare la configurazione del mio grub, che fa partire un disco o l'altro in caso si guasto... visto che ho messo in raid pure la partisione di boot

P.P.S. ehm ve la posto però solo questo fine settimana, perchè prima non riesco fisicamente   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Eccolo qua come promesso ecco il mio file di configurazione di grub

```
timeout 5

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux (hd0)

title GNU/Linux 2.6 (hd0,0)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage.raid root=/dev/md1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 apm=power-off

# For booting GNU/Linux (hd1)

title  GNU/Linux 2.6 (hd1,0)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/bzImage.raid root=/dev/md1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 apm=power-off

# For Recovery on Raid System

title Install GRUB on the Hard Disk

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

title Diagnostica con Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

```

Dunque come è possibile notare se un disco fallisce il boot il successivo è

pronto per partire... eh eh eh interessante vero?!   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

P.S. se avete qualche consiglio utile per migliorare questa configurazione sono disponibilissimo ad ascoltare   :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

L'opzione che permette di far questo è il fallback 1 ?

Una correzione all mia guida: raidtab va copiato in /mnt/gentoo/etc non in /mnt/grub/etc ...

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm.... scusa se rispondo solo ora... ma non è solo l'opzione

```
falback 1
```

Se noti ho installato il bootloader nel MBR del secondo disco e se il primo fallisce il boot posso eventualmente sostituirlo con il primo visto che ho installato gli hdd su dei slot estraibili!   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si ma ricorda che devi farlo in entrambi i dischi: se si spacca il primo disco, il grub manco parte  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Certo!, Se noti grub è installato un hd0 e hd1   :Wink: 

----------

